# Classical Music REBUS Game Thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

That's right. This is a game thread for putting your visual humor in full effect.

Okay, time to go first.








phone home.







phone home!

The only rule of the game is that you have to use a classical music image in your rebus humor or reference. No image, no qualification.








, as one of my pals here likes to say.

Note: all jokes are accepted. even the ones that groan.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

There was this picture thread from a couple of years ago. Unfortunately a lot of contributors didn't actually realise the aim was to produce rebuses, so there's quite a few posts that are totally meaningless.

I'm still very proud of this one!


----------

